# Hiya



## Gray (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi everyone, newbie from the North West, originally from Liverpool now living on the border of Salford/Cheshire. Survival Instructor, extreme camper and owner of a Merc Vito, 09 plate which I've converted into a 2 berth camper for nights away with SWMBO. I organise a camping weekend about once a month, all year round, no money ever changes hands so keep your eyes open for my meets.
By day I'm a errr... Civil Servant, anything else you want to know, please ask.:dance:


----------



## Flyboy (Oct 16, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Go wild (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi and welcome


----------



## n brown (Oct 16, 2012)

errr civil servant? come on own up,someones got to do it,we're all grown ups{sort of]welcome to the site!


----------



## lotusanne (Oct 16, 2012)

:welcome:Hi Gray welcome to the site.  Hope you make it one of our meets sometime they are great fun.  you will have to let us know about your too!!:wave:


----------



## jamesmarshall (Oct 17, 2012)

:welcome:


----------



## Robmac (Oct 17, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi Gray and welcome :wave:


----------



## thegoodlookingbloke (Oct 17, 2012)

*Civil servant ?*

Hiya and :welcome: it sounds like you are quiet a renegade with your camping stuff, cant work out how a civil servant fits in :idea: in my book, civil servants have to do as they are told and not be able to think for themselves. So I am still confused but will watch this space in case something major happens.......:goodluck:


----------



## Robmac (Oct 17, 2012)

Will certainly be interested in the camping meets.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum - professions mean nothing to us we are just all wildcampers --- [B]unless [/B]-----  he is a tax collector. :mad2::mad2: lol


----------



## Gray (Oct 17, 2012)

thegoodlookingbloke said:


> Hiya and :welcome: it sounds like you are quiet a renegade with your camping stuff, cant work out how a civil servant fits in :idea: in my book, civil servants have to do as they are told and not be able to think for themselves. So I am still confused but will watch this space in case something major happens.......:goodluck:



I'm not that type of civil servant, for your information,pal, I work in public protection, I put people behind locked doors and believe me....nobody but nobody tells me what to do and I 'm quite capable of thinking for myself. Did I mention that I,m an ex section commander with HM Armed forces and have been operationally deployed in the Middle East. So yes, watch this space buddy.....very closely.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 17, 2012)

Gray said:


> I'm not that type of civil servant, for your information,pal, I work in public protection, I put people behind locked doors and believe me....nobody but nobody tells me what to do and I 'm quite capable of thinking for myself. Did I mention that I,m an ex section commander with HM Armed forces and have been operationally deployed in the Middle East. So yes, watch this space buddy.....very closely.



Wow! That told 'em Gray :lol-061:

Sounds like you'd be a very welcome addition at the meets, they're a hell of an unruly lot and there's a few that definitely want locking up  :lol-053:


----------



## Gray (Oct 17, 2012)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Wow! That told 'em Gray :lol-061:
> 
> Sounds like you'd be a very welcome addition at the meets, they're a hell of an unruly lot and there's a few that definitely want locking up  :lol-053:



Aww sorry, I just felt that fellas reply was a bit on the rude side and I'm not used to being spoken to like that. He probably thought I was one of the pen pushers who earn huge sums of money every year for cutting elderly people's benefits.....which I can understand, but, sometimes we need to make sure of our facts.
Looking forward to meeting you though, motorbike and all lol :scooter:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 17, 2012)

What bike, Gray?

There are a fair few motorbike fans on the forum.
(I'm an ex-biker myself - well, you automatically are if you don't actually have one! rofl)


----------



## Gray (Oct 17, 2012)

mariesnowgoose said:


> What bike, Gray?
> 
> There are a fair few motorbike fans on the forum.
> (I'm an ex-biker myself - well, you automatically are if you don't actually have one! rofl)



Talk about getting one facts straight, I assumed from your profile pic that you had a bike. Lesson to self lol


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 17, 2012)

I used to have a bike, seven years on a Harley {wistful sigh}.

Unforeseen impoverished circumstances meant bike was no more 

However, donations always gratefully received to put me back on two wheels before I snuff it :lol-061:


----------



## Gray (Oct 17, 2012)

Would you settle for one of those little scooter,50cc, no gears. Rev and rip we call them haha


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 17, 2012)

Weeelll ... it's a bike I suppose, but not as we know it Jim.

Actually, my first bike was a little Honda 50cc monkey bike


----------



## Gray (Oct 17, 2012)

They were ace little bikes, mine was a Peugeot moped. 50cc with pedals....the shame lol


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 17, 2012)

Ah, no! They were good fun. When you're young, daft and the only affordable transport at the time they are the business 

My avatar is just me being nostalgic, Gray lol
I do miss the bike though


----------



## Gray (Oct 17, 2012)

We used to run around the desert on 250cc Harley's, like scramblers. Frightened the life out of me, I'd sooner stick to my car theses days, you can't fall off it. :raofl::raofl::raofl:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Oct 17, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 17, 2012)

Well, after your intro I certainly didn't put you down as a wimp. Pffrt! rofl 

The 250 scramblers were certainly more manoeuvrable than the big lumpy tractors in the rest of the Harley range, apart from the sportsters and huggers.
Most Harleys: great in a straight line and for posing around with, but there *is* something about them .....


----------



## Gray (Oct 17, 2012)

Actually I think they were 350cc, MT350's. I hope that makes me a bit less wimpish lol


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 17, 2012)

I am sure you are anything but a wimp, on a moped or any other form of transport 

I'm sure there are some forum members who could do with a bit of square bashing, or running over with a bike at times :hammer: :lol-049:

{note to self - beware approaching motorbikes, jump into nearest hedge, pronto lol}

.... I can see you lurking n brown, hope you're not going for a tena moment ...


----------



## Gray (Oct 17, 2012)

.... I can see you lurking n brown, hope you're not going for a tena moment ... 


Like an unflushed turd you mean haha.

Sorry, toilet humour:banana:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 17, 2012)

Gray said:


> .... I can see you lurking n brown, hope you're not going for a tena moment ...
> 
> 
> Like an unflushed turd you mean haha.
> ...



TENA!

mr brown you have officially been upstaged by a newcomer :lol-061:


----------



## Gray (Oct 17, 2012)

Hahaha, got to go, works calling. Take care, will speak soon  x


----------



## Robmac (Oct 17, 2012)

Would be up for a bit of winter camping if you are organising anything this winter? especially keen on hammock/tarp camping. Especially keen on Scotland!


----------



## Gray (Oct 17, 2012)

Robmac said:


> Would be up for a bit of winter camping if you are organising anything this winter? especially keen on hammock/tarp camping. Especially keen on Scotland!



Yeah will do, probably Brecon Beacons this winter, will keep you informed


----------

